# Terminator: Dark Fate - Erste Details zur Story des Films



## Darkmoon76 (28. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Dark Fate - Erste Details zur Story des Films* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Terminator: Dark Fate - Erste Details zur Story des Films*


----------



## Worrel (29. Mai 2019)

> Sarah Connor. Sie konnte in Terminator 2 durch ihre Aktionen den Tag des Jüngsten Gerichts nicht verhindern, sondern nur verschieben. Und das tut sie seitdem immer wieder. Sie verschiebt das Ende der Menschheit. Dazu hat sie eine Methode entwickelt, wie sie die Killermaschinen aus der Zukunft finden und aufhalten kann. Mit jedem Mal, dass sie dies schafft, gewinnt die Menschheit offenbar ein paar Jahre Schonfrist dazu.



Ähm ... Das macht doch sowieso schon keinen Sinn in den ersten beiden Filmen:
Warum schicken die Maschinen Sarah Connor den zweiten Terminator nicht schon früher auf den Hals? Sie haben ja schließlich eine Zeitmaschine(!!). Warum nicht einfach Sarah Connor als Kind eliminieren? oder gar deren Mutter?

Gut, als unerwähnten Fauxpas zwischen den Filmen kann man das geflissentlich übersehen ... aber wenn das jetzt die grundsätzliche Story Mechanik des Films sein soll ...:
Klar, mit gezielten Aktionen kann man_ das Auftauchen_ von Skynet nach und nach immer weiter verschieben ... aber wenn Terminatoren aus der Zukunft kommen, steht immer eine Zeitmaschine am Ende. Und selbst, wenn man dann zu viel Energie oder was weiß ich brauchen würde, um weiter in die Vergangenheit zu reisen, könnte man in die Vergangenheit reisen und dort eine weitere Zeitmaschine bauen, von der aus man dann weiter in die Vergangenheit reist ... man könnte sogar die Menschen selbst (als "geheime Regierungsforschung") an der Verbesserung / Optimierung der Zeitmaschine arbeiten lassen ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2019)

Ein einzelner Termi scheitert immer an der knallharten Connor. Wenn es kein hypermoderner Cyborg schafft muss Skynet einfach zu altmodischen Mitteln... Warum nicht einfach ne fette Nuke durch den Zeitstrahl schicken?


----------



## Asuramaru (29. Mai 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein einzelner Termi scheitert immer an der knallharten Connor. Wenn es kein hypermoderner Cyborg schafft muss Skynet einfach zu altmodischen Mitteln... Warum nicht einfach ne fette Nuke durch den Zeitstrahl schicken?



Das stimmt und jetzt ist sie ja Älter und wie heißt es so schön Je oller, desto doller


----------



## Frullo (29. Mai 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm ... Das macht doch sowieso schon keinen Sinn in den ersten beiden Filmen:
> Warum schicken die Maschinen Sarah Connor den zweiten Terminator nicht schon früher auf den Hals? Sie haben ja schließlich eine Zeitmaschine(!!). Warum nicht einfach Sarah Connor als Kind eliminieren? oder gar deren Mutter?
> 
> Gut, als unerwähnten Fauxpas zwischen den Filmen kann man das geflissentlich übersehen ... aber wenn das jetzt die grundsätzliche Story Mechanik des Films sein soll ...:
> Klar, mit gezielten Aktionen kann man_ das Auftauchen_ von Skynet nach und nach immer weiter verschieben ... aber wenn Terminatoren aus der Zukunft kommen, steht immer eine Zeitmaschine am Ende. Und selbst, wenn man dann zu viel Energie oder was weiß ich brauchen würde, um weiter in die Vergangenheit zu reisen, könnte man in die Vergangenheit reisen und dort eine weitere Zeitmaschine bauen, von der aus man dann weiter in die Vergangenheit reist ... man könnte sogar die Menschen selbst (als "geheime Regierungsforschung") an der Verbesserung / Optimierung der Zeitmaschine arbeiten lassen ...



Zeitreisen... die wenigsten Filme kriegen es hin, eine logische Konsistenz zu etablieren. Letztes Beispiel dafür ist Avengers...



Spoiler



, nach dessen Zeitreise-Logik zwar neue Zeitlinien entstehen, aber ein gealterter Captain America der zurück durch die Zeit reiste, taucht dann doch wieder in derselben Zeitlinie auf...



Terminator ist dann wohl auch so ein Fall, wo mit Zeitlinien gearbeitet wird: Durch die Zeitreisen müssen neue Zeitlinien entstehen, was wiederum bedeutet, dass sich die Zukunft verändert. Z.B.: Existiert Skynet auf einer bestimmten Zeitlinie ab dem Jahr 1995, existiert es auf einer anderen erst ab 2015. Skynet 2015 ist sich aber nicht der Tatsache bewusst, dass er auf einer anderen Zeitlinie als 1995er-Version existiert. Skynet ist sich jedoch bewusst, dass durch Zeitreisen neue Zeitlinien entstehen und "berechnet" deswegen auch denjenigen Zeitpunkt in der Vergangenheit, bei dem das Risiko am geringsten ist, dass Skynet zu keinem Zeitpunkt mehr entsteht. 
Konkret: Liesse Skynet Sarah Connors Mutter töten, könnte dies Auswirkungen auf Personen haben, die schlussendlich für die Realisierung Skynets unerlässlich sind. Selbiges wenn Sarah Connor zu früh (also z.B. in der Kindheit) getötet wird. Je weiter zurück in der Zeit eingegriffen wird, desto grösser die Möglichkeit eines grösseren Welleneffektes für die Zukunft.


----------



## Asuramaru (29. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Zeitreisen... die wenigsten Filme kriegen es hin, eine logische Konsistenz zu etablieren. Letztes Beispiel dafür ist Avengers, nach dessen Zeitreise-Logik zwar neue Zeitlinien entstehen, aber ein gealterter Captain America der zurück durch die Zeit reiste, taucht dann doch wieder in derselben Zeitlinie auf...



Hier muss ich mal einspringen und das genau erklären weil die Zeitreise in Endgame von der Logik her wirklich Logischer ist als alles was wir davor kannten.

Also ich fange mal bei Zurück in die Zukunft an.

bei Zurück in die Zukunft ist es so das man in die Zukunft oder vergangenheit reist um die Gegenwart durch ein Ereignis zu verändern und genau hier ist der richtig fette Fehler.Alles was wir kenen besteht aus Materie und Materie kann sich nicht einfach so Auflösen.bei Zurück in die Zukunft aber ist das der fall und am besten sieht man das immer an der zeitung sie Doc Brown im zweiten Teil bei sich trägt,mit jeden ereigniss verändert sich immer das Titelbild der zeitung,Zeitung besteht aber aus Materie,Materie kann sich nicht einfach so Auflösen.

Terminator basiert auf der selben zeitreise Logik wie Zurück in die Zukunft,Skynet will die Zukunft verändern in dem er die Vergangenheit Verändern will.

Nun kommen wir zu Avengers Endgame,erstmal muss dazu gesagt werden das diese Art der zeitreise garnicht von den Drehbuchauthoren oder der regie kommt,sondern das die Drehbuchauthoren ein Team von Physikern in beratender Funktion hatten und genau diese Physiker sagten Zurück in die Zukuft ist Müll,was dann als Aussage in den Film übernommen wurde.

So nun kommen wir zu der Zeitreise selber,in Endgame kann sich Materie nicht einfach Auflösen,es wird eine Alternative Zeitlinie erschaffen,das erklären auch The Ancient One und Professor Hulk.Materie kann sich durch ein Ereignis nicht auflösen darum erwähnte man auch das Beispiel mit Baby Thanos,Baby Thanos in der Vergangenheit zu Töten ändert nichts an der Zukunft.Deswegen sammelt die Avengers auch die Steine um den Snipser in der Gegenwart in der sie leben zurückgänig zu machen,nicht um ihn zu verhindern.



> Wir hatten einige Physiker [in beratender Funktion], die uns sagten, dass „Zurück in die Zukunft“ falsch sei. Sie sagten im Grunde genommen genau das, was Bruce Banner in der einen Szene über Zeitreisen sagte. Wenn du in die Vergangenheit gehst, wird die Gegenwart zu deiner Vergangenheit und deine Vergangenheit wird zu deiner Zukunft. Somit gibt es gar keinen Grund, dass sich die Zukunft ändert.




Nun kommen wir zu Steve Rogers,Steve ist einfach in eine Alternative Zeitlinie gereist,hat dort sein Leben mit Paggy Carter gelebt und ist dann wider zurück in die Gegenwart gekommen.



> In dem Film hat Bruce Banner das Thema Zeitreisen erklärt. Du kannst die Gegenwart nicht verändern in dem du die Vergangenheit änderst. Alles was du dadurch erreichen kannst – so wie Cap es getan hat um in der Vergangenheit zu leben – ist es eine alternative Zukunft zu erschaffen.
> 
> Somit haben nun auch die Regisseure bestätigt, dass Captain America in einer alternativen Zeit gealtert ist und anschließend in die Gegenwart zurück kam.



Quellen dafür sind hier
https://mbd-world.de/news/avengers-...-offene-fragen-und-vieles-mehr-spoilergefahr/
https://mbd-world.de/news/avengers-...oten-den-charakteren-und-vielem-mehr-spoiler/

Denkt mal nach,rein Logisch wie soll Materie sich den eifnach so Auflösen,Frullo tötet mich in der Vergangenheit,dann muss ich mich hier in der Gegenwart einfach so Auflösen,schwups bin ich einfach weg von jetzt auf gleich. Wir bestehen aus Kohlenstoff,Wasserstoff und Sauerstoff zum gröstenteil und das kann sich nicht einfach so Auflösen,mit anderen Worten,wenn sich etwas auflöst findet immer eine Chemische Reaktion statt.Beispiel ich stehe im Garten und ne Drone ballert eine Hellfire-Rakete auf mich,Raketen bestehen aus diversen Sprengstoffen damit es Boom macht.Je größer der Boom um so weniger bleibt von mir Übrig.



> Chemie der Lebewesen
> 
> Elemente
> 
> ...


Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lebewesen#Chemie_der_Lebewesen


----------



## Cicero (29. Mai 2019)

Bezgl. Arni: Ich vermute mal, er ist ein ehemaliger Soldat (oder ähnliches), den Connor durch Zufall begegnet (siehe auch die kurze Sequent im Trailer). Also ein Mensch. Er hilft und stellt sich gegen die Terminatoren, die ihn darauf hin als "Blaupause" für das Aussehen zukünftigter Terminatoren machen.  /Glaskugel off


----------



## Worrel (29. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Zeitreisen... die wenigsten Filme kriegen es hin, eine logische Konsistenz zu etablieren. Letztes Beispiel dafür ist Avengers, nach dessen Zeitreise-Logik...


Ähm, ich hab das Posting jetzt nicht weiter gelesen und kann daher nicht absehen, wie relevant das ist, aber:
Wofür, zum Henker gibt es hier im Forum wohl eine SPOILER Funktion!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Einfach den Text in [ spoiler ] Spoilertext[ /spoiler ]  packen, fertig. (Leerzeichen in den Tags entfernen)


----------



## Frullo (29. Mai 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> ...Materie kann sich nicht einfach so Auflösen...



Oder: Man kann nicht einfach so durch die Zeit reisen.



Asuramaru schrieb:


> ...Zurück in die Zukunft...



Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass Zurück in die Zukunft die Logik perfekt hinkriegt.



Asuramaru schrieb:


> ...Avengers Endgame...die Drehbuchauthoren ein Team von Physikern in beratender Funktion hatten...



Kein Wunder sind solche Filme derart teuer, wenn man - um konsistente Logik hinzukriegen - ein ganzes Team an Physikern braucht! 



Asuramaru schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nun kommen wir zu Steve Rogers,Steve ist einfach in eine Alternative Zeitlinie gereist,hat dort sein Leben mit Paggy Carter gelebt und ist dann wider zurück in die Gegenwart gekommen.



Avengers Spoiler:



Spoiler



Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe ist Steve zurück in die Vergangenheit gereist, hat mit Peggy gelebt, ist alt geworden und ist dann - sagen wir mal 2 Tage vor dem Endkampf - aus seiner eigenen Zeitlinie in "unsere" Zeitlinie gehüpft. Etwas... weit hergeholt. Könnte er zwar tatsächlich getan haben, wirklich plausibel ist es nicht. Denn wenn er z.B. Kinder mit Peggy gezeugt hätte, wären die durch den Wechsel der Zeitlinie dann für ihn nicht mehr erreichbar. Aber es müssen ja keine Kinder sein: Freunde, Bekannte, ein ganzes Leben welches er sich in der anderen Zeitlinie aufgebaut hat, ist dann weg. Nach logischer Kohärenz klingt das für mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Frullo (29. Mai 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm, ich hab das Posting jetzt nicht weiter gelesen und kann daher nicht absehen, wie relevant das ist, aber:
> Wofür, zum Henker gibt es hier im Forum wohl eine SPOILER Funktion!?
> 
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid, wann genau liegt die gesellschaftlich akzeptierte Grenze, wann man etwas nicht mehr in Spoiler-Tags packen muss?


----------



## Asuramaru (29. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Oder: Man kann nicht einfach so durch die Zeit reisen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier steht es doch



> In dem Film hat Bruce Banner das Thema Zeitreisen erklärt. Du kannst die Gegenwart nicht verändern in dem du die Vergangenheit änderst. Alles was du dadurch erreichen kannst – so wie Cap es getan hat um in der Vergangenheit zu leben – ist es eine alternative Zukunft zu erschaffen.
> 
> *Somit haben nun auch die Regisseure bestätigt, dass Captain America in einer alternativen Zeit gealtert ist und anschließend in die Gegenwart zurück kam.*



Der war in einer Alternativen Zeitlinie so wie es The Ancient One und Professor Hulk erklärten,mehr nicht.


----------



## Frullo (29. Mai 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Der war in einer Alternativen Zeitlinie so wie es The Ancient One und Professor Hulk erklärten,mehr nicht.





Spoiler



Nochmals. Möglich: Ja. -> Plausibel: Nein. -> Erklärung aus den Fingern gesogen: Vermutung liegt nahe.


----------



## Cicero (29. Mai 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## schokoeis (29. Mai 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Materie kann sich nicht einfach so Auflösen.



Wenn wir nach bekannten physikalischen Gesetzen argumentieren sind Zeitreisen schon nicht möglich.

Vielleicht ist es einfach Unterhaltung bei der man mal mehr und mal weniger ein Auge zudrücken muss


----------



## Asuramaru (29. Mai 2019)

Das so oder so, damit wollte ich ja explizit den Unterschied der beiden Arten von Zeitreisen aufzeigen weil sie ja versuchen sich an Physikalischen Gesetzten zu Orientieren.


----------



## Worrel (29. Mai 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, wann genau liegt die gesellschaftlich akzeptierte Grenze, wann man etwas nicht mehr in Spoiler-Tags packen muss?


Mindestens bis zum Release der Home Video Variante - das hieße für _Endgame _momentan noch das komplette Jahr 2019.

Aber eigentlich:
*Nie.* Es gibt ja auch jetzt noch Leute, die _The Sixth Sense _vielleicht noch nicht gesehen haben. Und solange man etwas ohne Spoiler schreiben kann, sollte man das auch tun. Wie ich das gerade bezüglich _The Sixth Sense _gemacht habe. 
Vor allem in Threads, in denen der entsprechende Spoiler _Offtopic _ist! Ich halte mich ja auch schon bewußt aus Avengers Threads raus, da ist man dann selber schuld.

Wenn man hingegen über den neuen _Terminator _Film spekuliert, muß man in dem Thread natürlich davon ausgehen, daß _Terminator(!) _Spoiler der vergangenen Teile bekannt sind. 

Trotzdem kann es ja nicht schaden, statt direkt den Thread mit Spoilern vollzurotzen, angemessen darum herum zu formulieren. Oder eben bei den nicht vermeidbaren Teilen den _Spoiler _Tag zu benutzen.


----------



## Asuramaru (29. Mai 2019)

Also die Russo Brüder hatten zu einer eine Ofizielle Spoiler-Sperre von 2 Wochen aufgerufen,dazu gab es auch eine Website, danach wurde dann die Sperre aufgehoben.


----------



## Worrel (29. Mai 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Also die Russo Brüder hatten zu einer eine Ofizielle Spoiler-Sperre von 2 Wochen aufgerufen,dazu gab es auch eine Website, danach wurde dann die Sperre aufgehoben.


Ähm ... und? Ab dann ist Spoiler-Fest ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste?
Fänd ich ziemlich Asi, so eine Einstellung.


----------



## Asuramaru (29. Mai 2019)

Man kann ja nicht ewig die Spoilerwahung setzten, wer ihn jetzt noch nicht gesehen hat ist selberschuld.


----------



## Worrel (29. Mai 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Man kann ja nicht ewig die Spoilerwarnung setzten,


Warum denn nicht?


----------



## Asuramaru (29. Mai 2019)

Man möchte sich ja irgendwann bedenkenlos Austauschen können besonders bei einem Film den schon der Halbe Planet gesehen hat.


----------



## WasEnLos (29. Mai 2019)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Man kann ja nicht ewig die Spoilerwahung setzten, wer ihn jetzt noch nicht gesehen hat ist selberschuld.



Vielleicht hatten manche Forenbesucher noch keine ZEIT dafür, weil besagte Leute ARBEITEN gehen müssen und abseits der Arbeit noch andere VERPFLICHTUNGEN haben.
Ich gehöre bspw. dazu, werd mir den Film auch als Homevideo geben.

Ich finde, solange ein Film in Kino läuft, kann man auch mal freundlich nachfragen, ob man Infos dazu hören möchte.


----------



## Exar-K (30. Mai 2019)

Bitte die anderen Forenteilnehmer nicht spoilern, schon gar nicht über Filme, die gar nicht Thema des Threads sind.


----------

